# In the Same Boat as Ebbs



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys---You know the old say'in, "Got to keep up with the Jones". Well---I gotta keep up with ebb's. As you know, Eric has a great new facebook site, "Haus of Guns", so I had to put up a new facebook page for my ADC business, "All Wild Things".

Sure would be nice if you guys and gals would jump over there and give me a few clicks on the "Likes" button.

AllWildThings FB site

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Ca...sance-Wildlife-Damage-Control/111422432268977

P.S.---Visit ebbs page (scroll down to HausofGuns in members cabin posts). Looks like Eric needs 3 more "Likes" to be locked in.

Thanks all


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry Cat we don't do the facebook thing but will tell anyone else we happen to e-mail.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

As with Rick I am on the same page, sorry. But just like him I will pass the site onto those who might.

Great Luck with it Dave.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

done,hope it helps:thumbsup:

jr


----------



## cwh (Jan 17, 2011)

done hope to get you some more soon


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Done.

Brian & Rick - GET WITH IT! No one can resist facebook. Look, even Dave is on there!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Keeping up with the Ebbs? Come on, Cat, I'M FLATTERED BY THAT! But it's absolutely me doing what I can to keep up with the masters.

I shot you a "Like" both from my personal account AND "Haus of Guns"


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

A big THANK YOU everyone.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Haha---I gotta tell ya---Miss K just said that Chris is turn'in all us guys into computer guru's.














:roflmao:


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Haha---I gotta tell ya---Miss K just said that Chris is turn'in all us guys into computer guru's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! And I was just telling Ebbs that he was responsible for it. Danny is making shooting videos, Dave is on facebook. I thought i'd never see the day!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy to help Cat.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> LOL! And I was just telling Ebbs that he was responsible for it. Danny is making shooting videos, Dave is on facebook. I thought i'd never see the day!


LOL, gladly something I'd take responsibility for!


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Got ya coverd Cat !


----------

